# Too lazy to accept tip?



## N757AF (Feb 22, 2016)

Traveled recently to an UberX only town.

Used the app as a pax.

Driver does the pickup in the street doesn't pull into the address.

I'm carrying a roller board luggage.
At this point, most professionals will hop out, open the trunk and offer assistance.

I have no problem lifting my own bag, but the very least the UberX driver can do is come back, open the trunk and guide where to put it. Many guys carry their own gear back there and by exiting the car you can at least confirm I didn't crush it.

Ride was fine, we get to job site and he just opens the trunk. Never exits the car. I had cash in hand ready to tip, and he's too lazy to even hop out and grab it. Most professionals would end the transaction here, making certain all pax items are removed from the trunk. I feel bad stiffing the guy, but if you're too lazy to even meet me at the back of the car for the tip, then have fun giving me a 1*as a passenger. I get it if he's elderly or infirmed, but I didn't sense that was the case.

If Uber ever did embrace tips, they should really train the X guys how to do the hustle. There's lots of money to be made out there if you show just a little bit of initiative, and cunning talk to guilt these folks into a tip.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I always open the trunk, but I don't lift their luggage. We don't have worker's comp on this job and I have no idea what some of these people pack in there but the women, especially, get some super heavy bags! If I get hurt, I'm screwed. Some of these bags are so heavy, I *can't* lift them. It is probably a lot easier for guys. But gentlemen will usually not let me help them anyway and ladies sometimes stand there and wait for me to do it, but usually not. I have a higher deck to get the bags in than what they are expecting, so I do help guide the bags into the car to protect the car. No matter what, I always get out if they have anything more than a backpack or purse, at beginning and end of trip. At the end of the trip, I will usually take the bags out of the car, taking them down is a lot easier than picking them up.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

I've emptied and loaded trunks a few times, never resulting in a tip. I spent several minutes arranging the groceries to fit in the trunk of my Foucs-full to the top-no tip. Probably still will but I have to ask, when you pulled up to the stop was the cash in hand being presented to the driver before you got out of the car? Could be he's simply burnt out from providing 5 star service at 1 star rates with 1 star passengers.


----------



## N757AF (Feb 22, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> I've emptied and loaded trunks a few times, never resulting in a tip. I spent several minutes arranging the groceries to fit in the trunk of my Foucs-full to the top-no tip. Probably still will but I have to ask, when you pulled up to the stop was the cash in hand being presented to the driver before you got out of the car? Could be he's simply burnt out from providing 5 star service at 1 star rates with 1 star passengers.


Would it matter where the cash was? Logic and common courtesy would suggest that the driver should meet the passenger at the trunk when opening it.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

At these rates there is no reason for a driver to play a chauffeur. Uber passengers almost never tip, and drivers don't expect it.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

So you're a driver who didn't bother to join this board before you wanted to whine about a Driver.
Give us a break dude. 99.9% of the time there is no tip even if a driver bends over backwards. Keep your whining to yourself about drivers.

Most of us are tired of you people. Put your own damn luggage in the trunk or just call a cab. You ppl tip the cab's before you even get out of door to go grab your luggage. 

jeeze


----------



## Jack_Jones (Feb 16, 2016)

i just pop the trunk open, don't come out

they carried all the way to the curb, and they can't lift it into the trunk? really?

i keep my trunk empty


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

N757AF said:


> There's lots of money to be made out there if you show just a little bit of initiative


I think most UberX drivers would disagree with you on that when it comes to tips. People take UberX because they are cheap. Not many get tips no matter how many foot rubs they give.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

N757AF said:


> Traveled recently to an UberX only town.
> 
> Used the app as a pax.
> 
> ...


In the beginning I used to hop out and help with luggage. NEVER GOT A TIP so I stopped and now with the rate cuts, I just push a button and my trunk opens up fully. Load you're own shit.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

N757AF said:


> Driver does the pickup in the street doesn't pull into the address.


Pulling into driveways increases the chance of accident while backing up. So, picking up on the street as long as it is out of flow traffic helps get you going on your way faster and can be safer for the driver as he doesn't take the chance of backing over a kid, dog, elderly person or another car who sneaks up behind him.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Like SafeT said, I'll never pull into a driveway 1) Pin may be off/address incorrectly entered then you have some loon staring at you from the window 2) Unless you live in a mansion the driveway is usually feet from the road, walk.

Also echoing the general consensus, I've loaded luggage, no tips. If it's freezing outside sorry you can open the hatch yourself, or if I need to stretch I'll come out. Raise the rates and you'll raise the service level. Also some people don't want me touching their stuff. I will help if it looks like they're struggling with it out of the house or elderly.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

N757AF said:


> Traveled recently to an UberX only town.
> 
> Used the app as a pax.
> 
> ...


for 60 cents a mile all I give now is the drive, paqs opens their own doors and handle their own luggage.


----------



## Tucson Uber Partner (Jun 9, 2015)

So, a few weeks ago I made this little addition to my dashboard (gotta love velcro!) and without saying a word to any of my riders I now get an average of $40.00 in tips on a weekend night -- compared to $0.00 before the jar.

I know there are plenty of riders who just don't know how to tip and are afraid to ask. Having a jar on the dashboard has been the perfect solution. I'm confident that it hasn't offended anyone, since my ratings have actually gone up a couple of ticks since the jar's debut.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

N757AF said:


> Would it matter where the cash was? Logic and common courtesy would suggest that the driver should meet the passenger at the trunk when opening it.


Logic and common courtesy would suggest that the passengers would tip.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Tucson Uber Partner said:


> So, a few weeks ago I made this little addition to my dashboard (gotta love velcro!) and without saying a word to any of my riders I now get an average of $40.00 in tips on a weekend night -- compared to $0.00 before the jar.
> 
> I know there are plenty of riders who just don't know how to tip and are afraid to ask. Having a jar on the dashboard has been the perfect solution. I'm confident that it hasn't offended anyone, since my ratings have actually gone up a couple of ticks since the jar's debut.


Lol. A jar on the dashboard is hilarious.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> I've emptied and loaded trunks a few times, never resulting in a tip. I spent several minutes arranging the groceries to fit in the trunk of my Foucs-full to the top-no tip. Probably still will but I have to ask, when you pulled up to the stop was the cash in hand being presented to the driver before you got out of the car? Could be he's simply burnt out from providing 5 star service at 1 star rates with 1 star passengers.


I feel your pain... Most UberX riders do not tip no matter what you do


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

N757AF said:


> Traveled recently to an UberX only town.
> 
> Used the app as a pax.
> 
> ...


I've done everything you mentioned and more to a bunch of passengers and 95% of them still didn't tip. You might be the rare pax that tips, but most don't.

I've gotten the I wanted to tip you, but don't have cash a bunch of times. So those passengers clearly never were gonna tip no matter how great the service was.

Had everything from paxs having you drive into terrible traffic areas because they want to go their way even when its not the best route to helping load 7 bags/suitcases into my car without getting a tip.

I've only received tips on ~15/950 rides.


----------



## Tucson Uber Partner (Jun 9, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Lol. A jar on the dashboard is hilarious.


Hey it works! So I'm laughing all the way to the bank!


----------

